# Blinkerdorsche November 2012



## Ostseestipper (1. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem der Oktober dem Einen und Anderen wirklich gute Erfolge beschehrte, haben wir jetzt einen der besten "Strandläufer"-Monate für die Dorschangelei erreicht.
Bin mal gespannt was Ihr so an´s Band bekommt, .... und ob auch mal ein FliFi was meldet.

Also, viel Petri Heil im November und laßt was hören (bzw. lesen|supergri).

Gruß Mark #h


----------



## Angelgeiler (2. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Moinsen

heute Nachmittag von 15.30Uhr bis 17.30 Uhr in Blank Eck zum Angeln gewesen. Im hellen eine kleine Mefo von 39cm, schonend released, in der Dämmerung dann ein Dorsch von ca 45cm und einen kleinen Dorsch von ca 25-30cm.
Der größere von den beiden darf morgen mittag in die Pfanne, der kleine muss noch wachsen.|supergri

Das Angeln hat echt Spaß gemacht, bin nicht alleine da gewesen, konnte aber nicht erkennen ob die anderen etwas hatten.
Es hat auf jeden fall richtig spaß gemacht, die erste mefo dieses Jahr. Morgen früh vor dem aufstehen nochmal los, mal gucken ob ich noch ein paar Dorsche zum Frühstück überreden kann, vielleicht hab ich ja auch noch mal Glück mit einer etwas größeren Mefo |rolleyes

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Wxgxfxshxng (2. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



Angelgeiler schrieb:


> Morgen früh vor dem aufstehen nochmal los, mal gucken ob ich noch ein paar Dorsche zum Frühstück überreden kann, vielleicht hab ich ja auch noch mal Glück mit einer etwas größeren Mefo |rolleyes



Vor dem Aufstehen fange ich auch immer exzellent. Nur satt werde ich davon nicht|kopfkrat.


----------



## Pikepauly (2. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Vor dem aufstehen ist mit Abstand das Beste angeln.

Petri wünsche ich Dir!


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

War bei mir heute so gut, dass ich gleich liegen geblieben bin. #q


----------



## Angelgeiler (3. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Ja wie gesagt heute vor dem aufstehen in weißenhaus gewesen und von 6.00-8.00 Uhr mit vattern geangelt.

Ergebnis waren zwei Aussteiger von was auch immer, sowie abermals eine untermaßige Mefo.
Dadurch das ich gestern bereits eine kleine hatte habe ich warscheinlich mein persönliches Glücksbarometer in Sachen Mefo völlig ausgeschöpft, was bedeutet, ich brauch die nächsten Jahre erstmal nicht mehr auf Mefo zu angeln:m

Trotzdem werde ich heute Nachmittag mein Kajak mal wieder rauskramen, dass wetter war nämlich bombe!

Gruß und Petri#h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

02.11.      20-23 uhr lübecker bucht

die leos waren gestern nicht so bissig,leider nur 3 fische und 2 kurze anfasser

http://s7.directupload.net/images/121103/hc9p5nar.jpg


----------



## Stipfel (3. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



dorschwilli 306 schrieb:


> 02.11.      20-23 uhr lübecker bucht
> 
> die leos waren gestern nicht so bissig,leider nur 3 fische und 2 kurze anfasser
> 
> http://s7.directupload.net/images/121103/hc9p5nar.jpg




Schicke Leos 

von 20-23 Uhr ? Was für nen Köder hast du zu der Zeit genommen, weil es da ja schon STOCKDUSTER ist?!

Würde mich mal interessieren #c

LG Stipfel


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



Stipfel schrieb:


> Schicke Leos
> 
> von 20-23 Uhr ? Was für nen Köder hast du zu der Zeit genommen, weil es da ja schon STOCKDUSTER ist?!
> 
> ...



Vielleicht verrät er es dir ja noch. |rolleyes

Generell sollte man in der Dunkelheit lieber dunkle Köder benutzen. Diese heben sich gegen den Himmel, auch wenn kein Mond scheint, etwas ab. Wichtiger scheint mir aber die Tatsache, dass auch Dorsche ihre Nahrung in der Dunkelheit eher mit der Seitenlinie wahrnehmen. Druckwellen erzeugt jeder schwimmende Fisch. Und bei der Suche nach Bodenbewohnern bedient sich der Dorsch noch zusätzlich seines Bartfadens an der Unterlippe. Zum tasten ideal!#6 Der Köder sollte in der Dunkelheit nur nicht zu schnell geführt werden. Ein Dorsch ist keine Mefo! :q

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

@ stipfel   schwarzer gladsax küstenwobbler 27gr.


----------



## Stulle (4. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

27g |bigeyes war Sturm?


----------



## bobbykron (4. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



Stulle schrieb:


> 27g |bigeyes war Sturm?



hatte gestern 4 dorsche und 3 forellen.
ohne sturm, aber mit 30g snaps....

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

verrückt


----------



## Ostseestipper (4. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war heute morgen mit OssiHWI unterwegs,

Der Weg war weit, ... der Sonnenaufgang recht ansehnlich, der Wind frisch, ... unsere Finger zeitweise etwas kalt ("Handschuhe brauchen wir heut´ nich´" |muahah, ... und die Ostsee weit und breit mit so roten Fähnchen zugetackert |uhoh:.

Fangergebnis: nix, nix und nochmal nix.

Hat trotzdem wieder Spaß gemacht! |bla: 

Wer möchte findet Ossi´s Bericht und ein paar Bilder (ohne Fische) auf seiner Homepage. 

http://www.seatrouthunter.de

Gruß Mark


----------



## MEERESLEHRLING (6. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

NACHTRAG VON FREITAG 02.11
Dahme Taucherparkplatz 15 uhr bis 17 uhr 
4 Leos Ü 50er auf Snaps 25 gr rot gelb 
weit draussen ,extrem lange absacken lassen und langsam 
2-3 x Kurbeln tock tock FISCH :k


----------



## bacalo (6. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Im 16. Semester, das nehme ich dir ungesehen ab.
|rolleyes


----------



## Ostseestipper (11. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

was´n los hier??? Keine Fänge mehr oder hat keiner mehr Zeit zum Fischen |bigeyes???

Ich war heute morgen mit Trethupe am Strand. Ca. 07:00 bis 10:00 Uhr.
Trethupe hat den Strand ausgesucht und .... das hat er scheinbar ganz gut gemacht  #h.

Der SüdWest kam von hinten links. Das Wasser war in Bewegung und der Mischgrund hat auch gefallen. :k

Das Ganze führte dann zu folgendem Ergebnis:

trethupe: 3x Dorsch, 1x Mefo (gut genährt, blank, vielleicht massig und nach Handlandung schonend vom Haken befreit und sanft zurück)

Ich: 1x Dorsch (53 cm lang und mit kugelrunden Bauch, voller Tobse). Kurz vor Schluß hat dann noch eine Mefo angefasst. Ca. 5m vor mir ist sie seitlich auf den Blinker geschossen. Nach 2-3 kräftigen Rüttlern ist sie wieder ausgestiegen (was bis einschliesslich 14.12. für mich absolut o.k. ist).

Der Nächste bitte ... |supergri

Gruß Mark


----------



## Aalfred-HH (11. November 2012)

Moin Mark,

Zu Bild 1: seid ihr mit einem Trekker vorgefahren? 

Zu Bild 2: schöne Fänge!

Petri zu den tollen Fischen.


----------



## Ostseestipper (11. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



Aalfred-HH schrieb:


> Moin Mark,
> 
> Zu Bild 1: seid ihr mit einem Trekker vorgefahren?
> 
> ...



Hallo Aalfred,

zu  Bild 1: ... besondere Situationen erfordern eben besondere Maßnahmen #c
Ne, ne,  der Strand trägt noch die Spuren des letzten hohen Wasserstandes.

Gruß Mark


----------



## mefohunter84 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hey Mark, #h

Glückwunsch zu euren Fängen. #6  Hat sich das frühe aufstehen ja gelohnt. #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## d-tour (12. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Gestern von 17:00 - 19:30 kurz mal meine Köder gebadet ... Nix gefangen 
Irgendwie wollen die nicht an meine Spinnrute kommen.
Selbe Stelle mit Brandungsruten = immer Erfolg.
Echt ärgerlich.
Oder mit dem Buttlöffel...darauf beisst auch öfter mal ein Dorsch 
Abends nach Feierabend gehe ich gerne mal mit der Spinnrute los weil es nicht so eine Schlepperei ist wie beim Brandungangeln.
Ein paar mal versuche ich es noch und wenn sich keine Fänge verzeichnen gehe ich wieder öfter mit den Brandungsruten los.


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Gestern abend kurz entschlossen einen Törn für heute früh geplant. Ort des Geschehens: Mecklenburger Bucht
Um 04:00 Uhr bimmelt der Wecker. Na ja, ich wollte es ja so haben. |bla:
Um 04:30 Uhr startete das Auto. Zuvor war noch leichtes Scheibenkratzen angesagt. brrrrrr. Die Nebelschwaden verdichteten sich teilweise zu einer Nebelsuppe. Dennoch kam ich gegen 06:30 Uhr am Wasser an. Schnell die Rute klar gemacht, die Klamotten angepellt und ab ans Wasser. Gegen 07:00 Uhr kam der erste Biß. Die Gegenwehr ließ auf ein etwas besseres Exemplar schließen. Und so war es auch. Ein Dorsch von 55 cm gleitete in den Kescher. #6 Schnell den Fisch versorgt. Dann ging es weiter. Zwei Würfe später, ich hatte den Köder gerade durchsacken lassen, hing dieser fest. Nichts rührte sich mehr. Plötzlich gewann ich unter großen Druck Schnur. Es fühlte sich an wie ein riesengroßer Krautbatzen!. Ich mußte zweimal pumpen. Auf einmal wurde meine Rute nach vorne gezogen. Nicht schnell, aber mit sehr großem Druck. |bigeyes  Die Rollenbremse bewegte sich bereitwillig. Doch nach 5 Sekunden war der Druck weg.   War wohl ein Dorsch der Kategorie "Kaliber"! |bigeyes
Dann tat sich lange nichts. Zwischenzeitlich war es schon hell geworden. Als ich wieder einmal den Köder ausgeworfen hatte, verspürte ich ein leichtes Zupfen am Köder. Also durchsacken lasssen und beschleunigen. Nichts. Nach ein paar Metern wieder ein zuppeln. Und dan noch einmal. Ich beschleunigte den Köder erneut. Etwa 5 m vor mir, ich sah schon die Welle des Köders, welcher nah unter der Wasseroberfläche lief, kam eine riesengroße Bugwelle Richtung des Blinkers. Dann ein kräftiger Schwall, und ...... das war´!  Aber was soll´s. Die Mefos haben ja eh Schonzeit. |rolleyes
Einen weiteren Fischkontakt gab es nicht mehr.
Gab es sonst noch was? |kopfkrat
Ach ja. In der Dämmerung genau hinter mir am Strand ein Fuchs. |supergri
Und als es hell war Fischerboote, die ihre Netze auslegten. Außerdem noch viele Quallen und als "Beifang" zwei abgerissene Brandungsvorfächer samt Bleie.

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Ach noch Bilder von den Quallen.


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Petri zum Dorsch und den Vorfächern!

Ich hab in letzter Zeit auch argh mit Quallen zu kämpfen. Alles voll von den Mistdingern!


----------



## Ostseestipper (13. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hallo Rolf,

mal wieder ein schöner Bericht von Dir #6. Hab´ heute morgen im Büro auch feste die Daumen gedrückt.
Schön das es geklappt hat.
Das mit dem "Hänger" kenne ich vom letzten Jahr. Schade, habe beim lesen Deiner Zeilen schon darauf gehofft |bigeyes zu erfahren was ich damals nicht rausbekommen habe.

Dickes Petri

Mark #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



Ostseestipper schrieb:


> Hallo Rolf,
> 
> mal wieder ein schöner Bericht von Dir #6. Hab´ heute morgen im Büro auch feste die Daumen gedrückt.
> Schön das es geklappt hat.
> ...



Danke Mark. #h

Na ja, vielleicht finden wir es ja mal gemeinsam raus. #6
Wenn der Haken nicht richtig sitzt, kann man noch so vorsichtig drillen. Wenn´s nicht sein soll, soll´s nicht sein. 
Aber der Tag am Wasser, ....... #6

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## OssiHWI (15. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



mefohunter84 schrieb:


> Danke Mark. #h
> 
> Na ja, vielleicht finden wir es ja mal gemeinsam raus. #6



Moin ihr Sabbelköppe! 

Ich helf euch bei dem Vorhaben bevor ihr beide in den Teich gezogen werdet....

@ Rolf

Vielleicht haste auch nen Taucher anne Leine gehabt...Wo bist du gewesen? Der Strand sieht richtig gut aus. Hast die nen Tipp bei Mark geholt? PN genügt - wir wollen ja nicht alles verraten.

@ Mark

#x Terminabsprache :m


----------



## Timsfishing (16. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Moin Leute,
endlich hab ich den richtigen Thread gefunden also hier gleich mal mein erster Beitrag.
Gestern Abend war ich mit Danisfishing in der Lübecker Bucht unterwegs. 
Am Ende hatte Dani Zwei, und ich fünf bis 56cm:k. Leider war der Große aber auch die Außnahme, die andern die wir fingen waren alle vielleicht knapp maßig und schwimmen natürlich wieder. Die Fische fingen erst spät an zu beißen (ca 21 Uhr ), als es auch schon empfindlich kalt war. 
Ach und übrigens ein bekannter Brandungsangler, der 100m neben uns stand, hatte in der Zeit bis auf ne klein Scholle gar nüscht. 
Petri an alle Fänger
TL Tim |wavey:


----------



## mefohunter84 (19. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Moin ihr Sabbelköppe!
> 
> Ich helf euch bei dem Vorhaben bevor ihr beide in den Teich gezogen werdet....
> 
> ...



PN ist raus. #6
ABER .... |krach:

Taucher! Son Quatsch. Es war noch recht dunkel. Der hätte doch sicherlich ein Leuchtzeichen gegeben, wenn ich ihn ane Büx erwischt hätte! :q :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## HechtJogi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hehe, ich darf nun auch schreiben 
Nach den letzten, weniger erfolgreichen Besuchen an der Förde, die nur untermaßige Fische zur Folge hatten, ging ich nun auch mal morgens (zwischen 7.00 und 9.30) an den Bootsanleger. Als ich ankam landete gerade ein Wattwurm-Angler einen 50er Dorsch und einen kleinen, der natürlich released wurde.
Ich dachte mir, das ginge ja gut los. Nunja, kurz darauf, nach ein paar Würfen, ruckte es dann auch bei mir ordentlich in der Rute und ich konnte einen 45er Dorsch landen. Mein erster Kieler Förde - Dorsch ! 

Dabei bliebs dann leider auch, nur kam zum ersten Fisch auch der erste Abriss hinzu.... mein schöner schwarz roter snaps verabschiedete sich in die Fluten... 

Aber immerhin, der erste 45er wurde gefangen, wobei es allerdings au blieb.. 
Alles in Allem doch ein schöner Angel-Morgen


----------



## shR!mp (20. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Glückwunsch und danke für die Info
wollte demnäcsht auch mal an die Förde schauen.
und hatte eh überlegt morgens zu gehen, waren genau so viele Angler unterwegs wie abends?

OT:Wie macht sich denn eigentlich deine neue Spinncombo?


----------



## Kotzi (20. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Weil ich nicht weiß wo ich das sonst posten sollte:

Ich wohne in Greifswald und wollte am Wochenende mal nach Rugen fahren zum
Dorsche blinkern.
Fals irgendwer Lust hat sich anzuschließen - PN!


----------



## HechtJogi (21. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Ich war gestern gen Abend nochmal am Bellevue-Anleger und konnte noch 3 Dorsche fangen, allerdings war nur Einer maßig -  40 cm.
Morgens ist tendenziell wesentlich weniger los, als abends. Hab eigentlich gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich auf Gesellschaft treffe.
Der Yacht-Hafen, 500 m südlich des Anlegers war leer. Abends wird der ziemlich stark befischt.
Was ich persönlich angenehm fand, war, dass morgens einfach weniger Fußvolk unterwegs ist und man nicht so häufig angeschnackt wird. Obwohl, ich muss sagen, dass die Kieler, die einen beim Angeln anschnacken, im Normalfall angenehme Gesprächspartner sind.

zur OT-Frage: Spinncombo fischt sich gut  ist jetzt die Sorön SX-40 von Abu und die Balzer Karthago Seatrout Ironline in 3,35. Nur an der Wurfweite muss ich noch arbeiten, aber dafür bleibt mir ja noch etwas Zeit


----------



## shR!mp (21. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

klingt doch gut.
wenn die Dorsche dann hoffentlich noch größer werden.
vlt sieht man sich demnächst ja mal am Wasser.


----------



## Ostseestipper (24. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem meine letzten beiden Strandbesuche ohne Dorschfänge geendet haben, war es höchste Zeit für einen neuen Versuch.

Zur Sonnenaufgangszeit kam ich am Strand an. Dieser hatte sein Potential in den letzten Wochen bereits bewiesen. Die Bedingungen waren nicht gerade romantisch, aber durchaus dorschfreundlich. Leicht bewegtes Wasser, etwas Nebel, kein Netz und kein Seehund in Sichtweite. Der Seehund hatte mich vor einer Woche gehörig erschreckt, als er in der Dämmerung, ca. 15m vor mir, im Wasser auftauchte |bigeyes. An dem Tag war nicht´s mit Fisch, bei keinem unserer 4-er Truppe. Dafür wurde er von uns zur "Nix-Fang-Ursache" ernannt. Das war das Einfachste :vik:. 

Aber auch ohne Seehund gab es heute kein Gedränge an meinem Blinker. Die gesamte abgefischte Strecke brachte keinen Kontakt. Mein Bauchgefühl war trotzdem gut. Also nach ca. 1 Std. Richtungswechsel und die gleiche Strecke wieder "zurückfischen". Wenn so gar nicht´s beißt, wechsle ich auch gerne mal die Blinker, um für mich die unterschiedlichen Flug- und Laufeigenschaften bei den jeweiligen Bedingungen zu vergleichen. Also Blinker gewechselt, neu ausholen, gaaanz viel Schwung mitgeben ..... uuuuunnnd ab damit.

Da der "neue" Blinker leichter war, habe ich ihm etwas mehr Zeit zum Absacken gegeben, ... Windbogen einholen, ... Kontaktaufnah ..., hoppla, wer hält da fest? Auf maximaler Wurfweite kam der Biß. Kräftige Kopfstöße meines Gegenüber versicherten mir, das es kein Hänger war. Der Drill gestaltete sich dorschtypisch in Grundnähe und unter ständigem Druck beider Seiten. Da das Wasser im Spülsaum durch die Brandung leicht getrübt war, habe ich meine neue Bekanntschaft erst kurz vor dem Stranden das 1. Mal zu Gesicht bekommen. Auf meine Einladung zum Essen |smash: wurden mir sogleich einige Tobse als Gastgeschenk entgegen gespuckt. Wir waren uns also einig .

Ein paar Würfe später gab es erneut Kontakt. Die Mefo hat den Dorsch jedoch nur kurz verabschiedet und durfte die noch geltende Schonzeit-Klausel für sich beanspruchen |znaika: #4.

Das Messen später ergab 58cm knackigen Ostseedorsch. Alles in allem ein toller Morgen.  Hat sich wieder mal gelohnt, etwas früher aufzustehen.

Gruß Mark


----------



## Aalfred-HH (25. November 2012)

Petri Marc, das ist mal ein stattlicher Blinker-Leo.


----------



## Topic (25. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

petri zu dem schönen dorsch

unsere sind nich ganz so gut




waren gestern von um 19 bis 21,30 Uhr in schwansee links vom rohr.es waren schon einige brandungsangler da die aber nichts hatten,dachten wir uns,probieren wir es trotzdem. die bandungsangler hinter uns gelassen.also ab ins wasser auf die 2. sandbank und los gehts. erster wurf und mein neon farbener snaps fande einen abnehmer,geil was ein auftakt.und so haben wir uns dann nach und nach die dorsche zusammen gesammelt.Mein Kumpel (Danisfishing) hatte 4 und ich 2 alle hatten maß.

sehr angenehmes wetter zum angeln,wind war gering und kam leicht von rechts die einzigen wellen kamen von den großen schiffen aus travemünde.ganz klares wasser und dichter nebel....war ein sehr schönes angeln und es besteht nachholbedarf.


----------



## OssiHWI (27. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Petri Mark. 

Deine arme Familie...4 hungrige Mäuler und immer nur ein Fisch...:q:vik:

|wavey: der von nebenan :m


----------



## Ostseestipper (28. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*



OssiHWI schrieb:


> Petri Mark.
> 
> Deine arme Familie...4 hungrige Mäuler und immer nur ein Fisch...:q:vik:
> 
> |wavey: der von nebenan :m



Genau Basti,
lieber 1x richtig als 3x gepuzzle, ... wer kann, der kann :q.
Nächstes Mal zeige ich es Dir dann wieder :g |bigeyes.

P.S. siehe Sigantur

Spass muss sein, bis bald. #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. November 2012)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Hey Mark, #h

auch von mir noch ein "Petri" zum tollen Dorsch. :m
Und dein Bericht hatte auch wieder einen tollen Unterhaltungswert. :m

TL

Rolf   #h


----------



## Aalfred-HH (10. Januar 2013)

Moin Moin, 

Gibt es keine Fortsetzung mehr des Tröööts?
Wir haben dich schon 2013 oder ist Dorsch aus?

Tight Lines


----------



## Ostseestipper (10. Januar 2013)

*AW: Blinkerdorsche November 2012*

Moin Aalfred,

fängst Du noch welche? Lass kucken ... |bigeyes

Spricht nichts gegen einen neuen Trööt.

Gruß Mark |wavey:


----------

